# [MOD][UNIVERSAL] Modified DSP Manager with BEATS audio. For CM9 & AOKP.(6.25.12)



## ...Awesome...

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 









​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I have Modded DSPManager to use the libs & Audio files from BEATS to work with [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]AOKP & CM9 ONLY!!![/background]

[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Flashing this will not mess up your other Equalizers!![/background][/background]​
[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]V.1[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Had a bunch of FC for alot of devices [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.2 [/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Fixed the FC issue[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.3[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added MUSICFX so settings work for CM9[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added Awesome Control Panel[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Re-built Awesome BEATS[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Download: [/background]AwesomeBEATS™ v.3
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Just FLASH and enjoy!! [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Make sure to change in SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS to AWESOME BEATS.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Thanks to:[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]spc_hicks09 (with Permission to use his modded DSP manager)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Sckyboy78 (For the find )[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]nik3r (For all the help getting it to work on other devices)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]mwalt2 (Helping fix the MOD to work on CM9 based Roms)[/background][/background]
[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Confirmed Devices working:
MyTouch 4G
Desire HD
Desire S
Inspire 4G
Desire
GalaxyTab Plus
Sensation
Amaze 4G
Galaxy S2
Nexus
SSII
SI
Sensation XL[/background][/background]​
[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)][background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HIT THAT THANK BUTTON IF THIS MOD WORKED FOR YOU!!![/background][/background][/background][/background]​


----------



## TheRealBeesley

Just FC'S on Galaxy Nexus LTE running AOKP 39. Thank anyway though.


----------



## ...Awesome...

TheRealBeesley said:


> Just FC'S on Galaxy Nexus LTE running AOKP 39. Thank anyway though.


Thanks will look into more testing on that device.


----------



## ...Awesome...

Updated to v.2

Download
http://d-h.st/PKc

The apk had a space which screwed the whole app in v.1


----------



## kurtfhouse

Thanks very much will give it a try


----------



## ...Awesome...

Thanks please report back and what rom and device ur on.


----------



## kurtfhouse

Installed no problem. Seems to work great. I am using an HTC Sensation running AOKP build 39. Thanks for the mod.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRealBeesley

Now working on Galaxy Nexus LTE running AOKP Build 39. The app looks just like DSP Manager, with a beats audio logo. Mind helping me understand how this is any different than DSP manager besides the logo? Would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## superstargoddess

Gnex, AOKP 40, worked reaaaally well in my car. Had to drop the phone in my lap and turn the bass down right away.







My subs are pretty kickin in the first place, this makes them better! ^^


----------



## ...Awesome...

Thanks for the FEEDBACK the reason for now till i make a full update... Apps like APOLLO that dont have a built in equalizer are using DSPManager for the equalizer so i modded DSPManager to look for the BEATS audio files instead of the regular audio files... Apps that have a built in equalizer like POWERAMP dont use DSPMANAGER but are now using BEATS audio files u can turn them off by going to settings/sound/music effects and see the difference from there.


----------



## ...Awesome...

*OP UPDATED TO VERSION 3 PLEASE SEE CHANGELOG, JUST WIPE CACHE AND FLASH, NOW WORKS WITH CM9 AND SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS SHOW UP*


----------



## TheRealBeesley

Thanks for the updates. This is the first Beats port that I can actually tell WORKS. Sounds so good in the car over bluetooth and aux output. Thank you!


----------



## ...Awesome...

Thanks for the feedback really appreciate it next update will have visual beats logo in notifications


----------



## scarmon25

Just flashed this on top of Build 40. Gotta say man this is pretty damn nice. Keep up the great work.

Sent using an AOKP'd ET4G courtesy of Times_Infinity!


----------



## akoolive

Not working on Verizon g.nex latest aokp, also see no beats logo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nakedninja42

Just installed on Galaxy Tab 10.1 running CM9 nightly 20120701 and kept getting FC when I start a song. Changed out libcyanogen-dsp.so and now it works PERFECT! Sounds amazing with my new Beats. I don't get the logo though...


----------



## Stetsonaw

Download link is broken. You get to dev-host, but won't download.


----------



## Tone_Capone

Has anyone tested this on Gummy? I know not has a lot of CM code, but you never know what issues may show up.

Sent from my Gummyfied Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cesar2010

Working on CDMA galaxy tab 7 with CM9 Build 10.1... Thanks improves the sound quality on the tiny speakers lol...


----------



## abezzilla99

...Awesome... said:


> View attachment 26992
> Thanks for the feedback really appreciate it next update will have visual beats logo in notifications


Is this update still coming?


----------



## abezzilla99

Will This Work With Jellybean Roms?


----------



## abezzilla99

Bump


----------



## PonsAsinorem

abezzilla99 said:


> Will This Work With Jellybean Roms?


Try it and let us know. Make a nandroid first.


----------



## abezzilla99

I will if I have the time but I haven't moved on to JB because i'm holding off for aokp.


----------



## Tone_Capone

I can confirm that this mod does indeed work on Jelly Bean. Running it on a CM10 based rom right now. Sounding sweet!

Side note: Does anyone know why dsp doesn't work with Spotify?

Thanks!










Sent from my buttery smooth Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## htcevo4g03

Does this work with music only?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Willy 460

I installed this on my Galaxy Showcase. Running the hacksung ICS w/devil kernel. Far as I can tell, it works perfectly. Gives the music quite a punch. Been using it with Pandora.


----------



## GoCliffGo05

Any way this would work on the droid x cm9?

Confirmed.


----------

